# router bit turning tool



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever used one of those router bit turning tools? Seems like a pretty cost effective way to get to turn using a carbide edge. Seems too good to be true. Thanks for any advice here.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have not used one, but I think how well it works depends on the design of the router bit.

The tool is essentially a method to attach a router bit.

A turning tool is designed to present the cutting edge in a variety of angles to achieve different cuts.

A router bit is designed to present the cutting edge at a fixed configuration.

I expect some router bits will work better than others.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

router bits are also not very sharp. The newer carbide tools are sharper especially the Hunter tools. I have tried router bits, end mills, and drill bits. Over the years there have been a lot of experimenting with tools and I go home and make one and try them out. They all work to some degree or another but most modern tools work better.


----------

